# macro tool



## olaf_1976 (8. Dezember 2004)

hi @ all ich bin auf der suche nach einem tool was mir unter linux erlaubt wieder kehrende textpassagen per tasten kürzel aufzurufen und dann in z.b. einem text dokument ausgibt, unter windows benutze ich dasfür ghostwriter was aber mit keiner win-emulation , kennt von euch vielleicht jemand so ein tool für linux?

greets olaf_1976


----------

